# Removing popcorn on a high pitch ceiling



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a job to bid that includes removing the (painted) popcorn from a LR ceiling that pitches from 7' to 18' at the high side across a 16x20 room. I'm guessin to get to all the popcorn I'm going to need something like two 6' stackable scaffolds to be able to reach safely and effectively remove the popcorn, which will most likely be replaced by a knockdown finish. How would you tackle this ceiling? Using just ladders it would be difficult to reach the entire ceiling me thinks......


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

BTW, I'm only needing advice on reaching effectively......I don't own any scaffold as of yet, so I may have to rent it. What's avg rental cost for interior scaffold? As far as the actual removal, I have done it many times...it's just reaching this whole ceiling and being able to do it in a timely manner is what I'm perplexed about.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Your an the right track, Bakers are safer and you can work much faster. If I were in your situation I would not rent, Buy.(if it's financially possible) Scaffolding seems like something that should permanently be in a painters tool bag. I'm no painter, just my opinion.

6x6x30'' - stackable baker, about $50 a unit per week.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yep, go with the scaffolding. Lots of great deals on scaffolds on ebay. If you choose to rent, check for cost, and mark up on your price. If you get the skinny kind, make sure to get outriggers and a safety rail. I dern near tipped one of those over in a living room.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

We've used tall step ladders in this situation. One advantage to the step ladder versus scaffolding is ease of clean up and the room can be used at the end of the day by the customer. There is a more limited reach, but in some situations the step ladder has worked better.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

We use the narrow Baker style. I've seen them at about $275 from national ladder. What year house? Your probably aware that around 1984 and before, some "popcorn" makers used asbestos in it.


----------



## Warrior (Jan 19, 2006)

I would be interested in reading exactly how one goes about removing a popcorn ceiling. If not here on another thread perhaps.
Thx


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Warrior, it's pretty easy believe it or not. Except on the above mentioned ceiling, lol. I usually mask everything, walls and floor. Then I go in with a garden sprayer, or on large jobs I'll run water through the spray rig on low pressure with an old tip. Anyway, soak down an area real good with water and let it sit for a few mins, then just scrape it off with a 12" knife. I think it was teetor that mentioned adding a blade to the shop vac attachment and suckin it all up at once, but I haven't tried that as of yet. (gonna have to give that a whirl one time) I've used four foot shields on some ceilings, and even a snow shovel once. Anything with a long flat blade will work and the stuff just falls right off with minimal effort.


----------



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

If the room was unobstructed I'd use 2 sections of regular scaffold w/wheels. This should put the peak maybe a foot over your head. When you get to the lower sections use only one section or a ladder. I like to use 3- 2x10's and 3/4"plywood for the work platform or 2 of the manufactured "picks". You'll almost need a ground man to push the thing around.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Double A, are you alone on this?
I can't remember if you've got guys or whatever

The reason I ask is that I don't own scaffolding either, and I don't have the means to transport or store it if I did
Nor do I need it often enough to warrant the expense at this point

Aside from the few times where it worked out for me to borrow some, I've rented
That worked out well, but I either had to pay them to deliver and pickup, or again borrow a vehicle
And still I had to put it together

I found that with the time it took me to scramble help/vehicle/assemble etc. it cost me the same amount of money to rent a push-around (interior cherry picker)

They drop it off at 8AM, and I can start at 8:05
Call'em when I'm done

If I was doing this by myself I would get one for sure


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Double A, are you alone on this?
> I can't remember if you've got guys or whatever
> 
> The reason I ask is that I don't own scaffolding either, and I don't have the means to transport or store it if I did
> ...


What kind of lift are you talkin bout here? It would have to go in through the front door, turn down a hallway, then go down two steps to the living room. Got a link to what you're talking about? You don't mean a scissor lift do you?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

No not a scissor
More like an extension ladder type
I get them from United...or did before I moved
Whoa, another thing I'll have to find a new source for...

The smallest on the United site is a 30 footer, but they have a 20 footer (18 I think)

It's a push around so it's pretty light (comparably)

I've brought them up elevators, but not stairs

I think I have a PDF, let me check...

Here:
http://www.midwestaerials.com/AWP SUPER SERIES.pdf

Check it out
It's kind of a general description of that line, but you get the idea
The one I use is the li'lest one

If you need a model # I'll check last years receipts


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow...I've never seen one of those before to tell you the truth. Looks like a cool little gadget, and would surely handle that ceiling rather swiftly....Thanks for the tip. The customer has changed their mind (price) and wants it just painted (thank heavens)!! I think I can handle the painting from the floor with a long pole. I'll just have to climb up once to cut it in. 

I will keep that little lift in mind though....what a timesaver that could be.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've got almost the identical task ahead of me, I was talking to a painter about scaffolding and ideas - he told me scaffolding my ass, all you need is an extension ladder. His take was you wedge the feet of the ladder in the corner of the floor and the highest wall and extend it up to the ceiling and lean it into the ceilding. It can't fall because the ceiling wedges it.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> ...The customer has changed their mind (price) and wants it just painted (thank heavens)!! ...


Whew...


AAPaint said:


> what a timesaver that could be


Yeah well that's the thing, it's more money out of pocket but saves hours of time
If it cost me $75 more and saves me 2 hours of...horsing around p/u, d/o, assembly, etc. (@ the 47.50 hr I charge myself ) it's sort of a no-brainer

Putting together scaffolding by yourself.... < grumbles > grrr...

I add the expense (+markup) into the invoice
One of the few things I'll itemize on an invoice


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I've got almost the identical task ahead of me, I was talking to a painter about scaffolding and ideas - he told me scaffolding my ass, all you need is an extension ladder. His take was you wedge the feet of the ladder in the corner of the floor and the highest wall and extend it up to the ceiling and lean it into the ceilding. It can't fall because the ceiling wedges it.


Can't do that without messing up the popcorn. I guess if I was removing it that would be something to try...dunno how much I'd trust it though.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, that lift is amazing. My biggest problem would be finding a big enough space in the garage to hide it from the wife !


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Mike Finley said:


> you wedge the feet of the ladder in the corner of the floor and the highest wall and extend it up to the ceiling and lean it into the ceilding. It can't fall because the ceiling wedges it.


I tried that......once. Very scary. Never again. :thumbdown


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Nick H said:


> Wow, that lift is amazing. My biggest problem would be finding a big enough space in the garage to hide it from the wife !


One of those grill covers just about fits over the little one





(j/k)


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> ....all you need is an extension ladder. His take was you wedge the feet of the ladder in the corner of the floor and the highest wall and extend it up to the ceiling and lean it into the ceilding...


...maybe he does that
...I wouldn't


----------

